# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Stoppen met Xanax - epilepsie

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik heb onlangs geprobeerd om te stoppen met xanax retard 0.50mg (2x per dag) Het gevolg was dat ik 2 epilepsie-aanvallen gedaan. Tonisch-clonische stuipen. Ik herinner me er niets van, alleen dat ik in de war was. 

Heeft nog iemand ooit zoiets voor gehad?

Xx

----------

